

Ask HN: Find out the highest position of HN submission? - xixixao

Does anyone know of a way (maybe service) that would allow me to find out for a particular HN submission the highest position it has ever reached? I might be searching wrong but can&#x27;t find anything.
======
wmf
[http://hnrankings.info/](http://hnrankings.info/)

